# Uncle Ken points and shoots



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

After many long months I finally have my 540i/6 back on the road. Out today running in the motor. My camera is just a garden-variety Canon A700. Experimenting with changes to the white values and color saturation - had to keep it in the trunk as the a/c in the car condenses the internal lenses here in south Texas, where the dewpoint in summer is up to your t*ts.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

what's wrong with you? Along with those pictures shouldn't you be driving a truck?


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> what's wrong with you? Along with those pictures shouldn't you be driving a truck?


Ha! Is it OK if I only play country music? Much of that is taken along FM 390 which is a great day run from Washington, TX through Wm Penn, Independence, Gay Hill (!) to Burton, TX. Its the old La Bahia Road which they used to drive cattle from Goliad (La Bahia) to Louisiana. All nicely paved now with lots of twists and elevation changes and runs near Washington-On-The-Brazos State Park where the Declaration of Independence was signed in 1836. Not far from 290 next time you run up to Austin.










Like most rural roads in Texas much of it is posted 70, but there are some_ tight_ curves to practice heel & toe. Don't miss a shift or you will wind up in some field saying "hello" to Mr. and Mrs. Angus - not a good thing. For extra credits; tell me where that courthouse is.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I like to drive on 149 through Montgomery area then up to Huntsville area. The roads are a little smoother. It's also closer to Houston.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

149 is certainly popular, and the cops know it. 390 is in excellent shape. Most of the rural TX highways are. Where I have a problem with bad surfaces is inside the Loop, including that notorious stretch of moonscape known as Kirby Drive which is true pavement herpes.



> It's also closer to Houston.


Well, different strokes I guess. Driven my 540 to Las Vegas, CA and even Vancouver BC. I used to have a Ferrari GTB which I took out to Huntingdon Beach CA with one of my boys, going over old Route 66 through Oatman AZ at sunrise. You live for days like that. What cars are for imho.










Living here near Greenway Plaza I see all the Astons, 'S' class Mercedes and other great road cars that never make it past the local watering spots. If you want a free car show check out the parking lot of Smith & Wollensky in Highland Park Village some Friday night. But that's OK, someday they will all be CPO (rubbing hands together).


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I like to drive on 149 through Montgomery area then up to Huntsville area. The roads are a little smoother. It's also closer to Houston.


I worked in Huntsville for a year one week. One of the most odd situations I've ever been a part of.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

PropellerHead said:


> I worked in Huntsville for a year one week. One of the most odd situations I've ever been a part of.


You mean _Huntsville_ or just Huntsville? Don't leave us hangin'...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

uncle ken, your desert scene reminded me of the fester's trip to Death Valley, Oct 5, 2002 for some speed runs. That's not my jet black 330i. I had a previous engagement, but I met up with them at Denny's for early morning breakfast as I was the one who took the group pic in the parking lot. A few still post here. Emission, Stuka, Kaz, paddle.shift, Plaz, others maybe in hiding.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

looks like too much fun to me!

here's the last car show I attended....with one of the nephews. I'm the more seasoned one!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> uncle ken, your desert scene reminded me of the fester's trip to Death Valley, *Oct 5, 2002 *for some speed runs. That's not my jet black 330i. I had a previous engagement, but I met up with them at Denny's for early morning breakfast as I was the one who took the group pic in the parking lot. A few still post here. Emission, Stuka, Kaz, paddle.shift, Plaz, others maybe in hiding.


For the record, it was Sep 28, 2002.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

uncle ken said:


> You mean _Huntsville_ or just Huntsville? Don't leave us hangin'...


Just Huntsville. At the local auto parts store. That was one of my favorite jobs. But the- ahem- "family owned" business was one serious cluster.


----------

